# Counseler on autopilot



## Lon

I'm not sure if my counselor is overtired, overworked or just plain bored, but I somewhat regularly catch her yawning - she always tries to keep it inconspicuous but I can tell she is going to great lengths to hide it. As part of the therapy I'm doing she sometimes refers to me in the third person and for awhile was calling me by the wrong name - I usually correct her fairly quickly, but sometimes let it slide.

I generally find my sessions useful, I gain clarity, the therapy has really been helping me find my center and be able to recognize and start using my strength. During the therapy she seems really good at leading my mind where it needs to go, its almost as if she is in sync with my brain (or maybe its my brain that is syncing to her). When we talk she appears to not be completely listening but she is very good at summarizing what I've told her.

Like I say I am getting use out of my sessions with her but wondering if it could be better if she is not fully engaged - if she is just on autopilot I'm wondering if I will outgrow my use of her time?


----------



## that_girl

If my therapist kept yawning during our sessions, I would get another therapist.

Drink some coffee or something! When listening to other people's issues, it's highly rude to keep yawning!


----------



## joe kidd

I went once some years ago. I never went back because she seemed very disinterested with her job. That and people are people, I didn't want my problems to become dinner table fodder talk.


----------



## jayde

Lon . . . my therapist also looks quite tired (at 2pm on a Thurs) - but, like you said, i get a lot from what he says, he makes terrific connections to what I'm talking about and gives great feedback. So, if I'm getting what I need and he seems to be engaged, I'm ok with it. 

On the other hand, the guy my wife and I were seeing as a couple was fully awake at all times, not helpful and at times disrespectful. Needless to say, I ain't seeing him any more. Good luck!


----------

